# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Պահպանե՛ք ձեր լսողությունը

## Jarre

Առաջարկում եմ այստեղ գրենք այն ամենը ինչ գիտենք լսողությունը պահպանելու համար։  Սկսում եմ ես :Smile: 

Աշխարհում ավելի քան 120 միլիոն մարդ տառապում է լսողության խանգարումով։
Միսուրի նահանգի «Խուլերի կենտրոնական ինստիտուտի» մասնագետների կարծիքով, «ԱՄՆ-ում լսողության խանգարում ունեցողների 75%-ը տառապում է դրանով ոչ թե տարիքի պատճառով, այլ ձայների ազդեցությունների որոնցից նրանք կարող էին խուսափել»։

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պահպանել լսողությունը և խուսափել այն իրավիճակներից, որոնք կարող են առաջացնել լսողության խանգարում.

1) Երբ լսում ենք ինչ որ բան, ինչի բարձրությունը 85 դեցիբելից ավելի է, ապա դա արդեն նպաստում է լսողության անկմանը։  Որպեսզի պատկերացնենք, թե որքան է 85 դեցիբելը ուշադրություն դարձրեք հետևյալին.
Մարդու շնչառության ձայնի բարձրությունը 10 դբ է
Շշուկով խոսելը՝ 20 դբ
Նորմալ զրույցը՝ 60 դբ
Պիկ ժամերին փողոցում լսվող տրանսպորտի ձայնը՝ 80 դբ
Միքսերը՝ 90 դբ
Զենքի կրակոցը՝ 120 դբ

2) երբ ականջակալներով լսում ենք երաժշտություն, ապա ցանկալի է այն դնել այնպիսի բարձրության, որ հնարավոր լինի լսել շրջապատի ձայները (բայց այս դեպքում ես չեմ հասկանում ականջակալների իմաստը, քանի որ ես ականջակալներ դնում եմ, որ կտրվեմ աշխարհից և վայելեմ երաժշտությունն, ու հաստատ 100 դբ-ից բարձր է լինում, ու մոտակա ժամանակներս չեմ պատրաստվում ձայնը իջեցնել :Sad: )

Ունեմ նաև ուրիշ հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ էլ, բայց դրանք հետո... (եթե լինեն հետաքրքվողներ, ինչում ես կասկածում եմ :Tongue: )

----------

Apsara (20.02.2009), Freeman (28.07.2010), Norton (20.02.2009), Rhayader (20.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (20.02.2009), Sunny Stream (19.02.2009), Yellow Raven (20.02.2009), Yevuk (11.09.2012), Արշակ (20.02.2009), Լեո (20.02.2009), Հենո (20.02.2009), Մանուլ (05.09.2009), Ուլուանա (21.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2009), Վարպետ (19.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (10.09.2012)

----------


## Apsara

Կարծում եմ արդեն ուշ է, ինչպես պահպանենք մեր լսողությունը, երբ ապրում ենք մի քաղաքում, որտեղ գիշերվա ամենուշ ժամին էլ աղմուկ կա:
Եվ դրա մասին գիտակցում ես միայն այն ժամանակ երբ հայտնվում ես անտառում և խմբակիցներիցդ բավականին հեռու ես գնում:

Պատկերացնում եք մի մարդ 18-րդ դարից միանգամից ընկնի ասենք Երևան, առաջին ռեակցիան կլինի ականջների բռնումը, քանզի նրա համար հիմիկվա սովորական աղմուկը կլինի դժոխային: :Sad:

----------

Jarre (20.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Կարծում եմ արդեն ուշ է, ինչպես պահպանենք մեր լսողությունը, երբ ապրում ենք մի քաղաքում, որտեղ գիշերվա ամենուշ ժամին էլ աղմուկ կա:
> Եվ դրա մասին գիտակցում ես միայն այն ժամանակ երբ հայտնվում ես անտառում և խմբակիցներիցդ բավականին հեռու ես գնում:
> 
> Պատկերացնում եք մի մարդ 18-րդ դարից միանգամից ընկնի ասենք Երևան, առաջին ռեակցիան կլինի ականջների բռնումը, քանզի նրա համար հիմիկվա սովորական աղմուկը կլինի դժոխային:


Ցավով համաձայնվում եմ.... :Sad:  և ջղայնանում այդ երևույթի և այդպես վարվող մարդկանց վրա :Angry2: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կան բաներ որ կարող ենք *մենք* անել լսողությունը ինչ որ չափով պահպանելու համար։  Օրինակ՝ եթե աշխատավայրում կամ տանը աղմկոտ է, ապա կարող ենք օգտագործել դեղատներում 100 դրամով վաճառվող (չգիտեմ ճիշտ անվանումը, բայց մի գուցե՝) ականջակալներ (էն որ  սպունգատիպ մատերիալից պատրաստված փոքրիկ բաներ են, ականջները մտցնելու համար)։

----------


## Apsara

> Ցավով համաձայնվում եմ.... և ջղայնանում այդ երևույթի և այդպես վարվող մարդկանց վրա
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կան բաներ որ կարող ենք *մենք* անել լսողությունը ինչ որ չափով պահպանելու համար։  Օրինակ՝ եթե աշխատավայրում կամ տանը աղմկոտ է, ապա կարող ենք օգտագործել դեղատներում 100 դրամով վաճառվող (չգիտեմ ճիշտ անվանումը, բայց մի գուցե՝) ականջակալներ (էն որ  սպունգատիպ մատերիալից պատրաստված փոքրիկ բաներ են, ականջները մտցնելու համար)։


Ախր կան ձայներ որոնք վատ են ազդում բայց մենք արդեն չենք էլ ըմբռնում դա, օրինակ համակարգիչի ձայնը, միայն անջատելուց հետո ես զգում թե ինչ լռություն տիրեց տանը:

Իսկ հաճախ մարդիք կախվածություն ունեն ձայներից, օրինակ այն որ հեռուստացույցը բարձր միացնում են ու քնում, երբ անջատում ես վեր են թռչում:
Կամ տանը մենակ լինելիս ինչքան հնարավոր է աղմկում են, կարծես վածենում են լռությունից, իսկ իրականում լռությունը շաաաաաաաատ խոսուն է

----------


## Jarre

> Ախր կան ձայներ որոնք վատ են ազդում բայց մենք արդեն չենք էլ ըմբռնում դա, օրինակ համակարգիչի ձայնը, միայն անջատելուց հետո ես զգում թե ինչ լռություն տիրեց տանը:


Երևի լսել ես այն անեկդոտը, որ երկու թմրամոլ դաշտում *լռության* մեջ պառկած են, ու մեկը մյուսին ասում է՝ «լսի, էրնեկ մի հատ խոդ տված տրակտոր լիներ, անջատեինք գլուխներս հանգստանար» :Smile: 

Ես կարծում եմ, որ չնայած լսողության վատացման համար ստեղծված են բոլոր պայմանները, միևնույնն է մենք կարող ենք ինչ որ չափով և ձևով հոգ տանել մեր մասին։  Այսինքն չմտածենք, դե եթե այսպես է, ուրեմն ոչինչ չեմ անի, և դեռ հակառակը՝ կանեմ բաներ որ ավելի վատանա լսողությունս...

----------


## Apsara

> Երևի լսել ես այն անեկդոտը, որ երկու թմրամոլ դաշտում *լռության* մեջ պառկած են, ու մեկը մյուսին ասում է՝ «լսի, էրնեկ մի հատ խոդ տված տրակտոր լիներ, անջատեինք գլուխներս հանգստանար»
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ չնայած լսողության վատացման համար ստեղծված են բոլոր պայմանները, միևնույնն է մենք կարող ենք ինչ որ չափով և ձևով հոգ տանել մեր մասին։  Այսինքն չմտածենք, դե եթե այսպես է, ուրեմն ոչինչ չեմ անի, և դեռ հակառակը՝ կանեմ բաներ որ ավելի վատանա լսողությունս...


Ես բոլորովին չեմ ասում, թե պետք չէ ոչինչ անել, ուղակի ուզում եմ նշել, որ հաճախ մեզանից չէ կախված, ուտելը ծխելը խմելը գուցե որոշ չափով մեզանից է կախված, բայց այ ձայները, չէ որ լսելիք ձայները մենք չենք արտադրում, դրանք հիմնականում շրջապատից են:

----------

Jarre (20.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես բոլորովին չեմ ասում, թե պետք չէ ոչինչ անել, ուղակի ուզում եմ նշել, որ հաճախ մեզանից չէ կախված, ուտելը ծխելը խմելը գուցե որոշ չափով մեզանից է կախված, բայց այ ձայները, չէ որ լսելիք ձայները մենք չենք արտադրում, դրանք հիմնականում շրջապատից են:


Apsara ջան, կներես սխալ եմ հասկացել :Sad:   Այո՛, այդ աղմուկի հետ մենք ոչինչ չենք կարող անել....

----------


## Apsara

> Apsara ջան, կներես սխալ եմ հասկացել  Այո՛, այդ աղմուկի հետ մենք ոչինչ չենք կարող անել....


Միակ բանը որ առաջարկում եմ և ինքս էլ այդպես եմ վարվում, դա 2 3 շաբաթը մեկ բնության մեջ հանգստանալն է, նույնիսկ մի քանի ժամը օրգանիզմին կարող են անսպառ էներգիա տալ, դե ականջներն էլ կհանգստանան էլի :Wink: 

Հետո նկատել եմ, որ երկար ժամանակ ականջակալներով երաժշտություն լսելուց հետո գլխացավերս հաճախականում են, կարելի է դա էլ քչացնել, կամ դադարեցնել

----------


## Jarre

Մի տարբերակ էլ (սա վերաբերվում է հիմնականում նրանց, ովքեր մեքենայի մեջ սիրում են, հայերեն ասած՝ ցքցքալ :Jpit: 

Եթե մեքենայի մեջ (կամ տանը), ձայնական համակարգի բարձրությունն այնքան է, որ մենք չենք լսում զրուցակցին, ապա հավանաբար դա արդեն այն բարձրությունն է, որը վնաս է լսողությանը։  Մասնագետները զգուշացնում են, որ եթե 2-3 ժամվա ընթացքում լսենք երաժշտություն 90 դբ բարձրության, ապա դա անվերականգնելի վնաս կհասցնի։

----------

Apsara (20.02.2009), Firegirl777 (20.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Ախր կան ձայներ որոնք վատ են ազդում բայց մենք արդեն չենք էլ ըմբռնում դա, *օրինակ համակարգիչի ձայնը, միայն անջատելուց հետո ես զգում թե ինչ լռություն տիրեց տանը:*


 Ապսարա ջան, համակարգչիդ Cooler-ները (հովացման  համակարգ) հաստատ լաավ փոշոտվել են:  :Tongue: 
 Համակարգչի աշխատելուց «օրենքով» պիտի ձայն չգա: :Think:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Jarre-ի* խոսքերից
> Ունեմ նաև ուրիշ հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ էլ, բայց դրանք հետո... (եթե լինեն հետաքրքվողներ, ինչում ես կասկածում եմ)


Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ  դժվար  է  լսողությունը  պահպանել աղմկոտ  քաղաքներում: Մնում  է  գնալ  գյուղում  ապրել, որովհետև  էնտեղ դրա  պրոբլեմը  քիչ է:Բարձր  լսելու  տենդեցը  նկատել  եմ  հիմնականում  երիտասարդների  մոտ ու  եթե  կարենանք  նրանց  բացատրել// ինչը  քիչ  հավանականա//  որ  դրանով  վնասում  են  նախ  իրենց  հետո  մնացածին կարողա  մի  բան  փոխվի: Նաև  զգացել  եմ  որ  նրանք  բարձր  լսում  են  անգամ  ականջակալներով:Մարդկանց  եմ  հանդիպել  ովքեր  քնելուց  դնում  են  գիշերային  գլխարկներ  կամ  էլ  ականջներում  բամբակ  , որպեսզի  ինչքան  հնարավոր  է  շրջապատի  աղմուկը  քիչ  ազդի  նրանց  վրա:Կարծում  եմ    աղմուկն  է  պատճառներից  մեկը  ներվերի  գերլարվածության,լսելով  բարձր  երաժշտություն  կամա  թե  ակամա  մարդը  սկսումա  լարվել  և  անհանգիստանալ ինչը  կարող  է  անցնել  այն  անջատելու  դեպքում:Ընդհանրապես  ցանկացած  կախվածություն  վաղ  թե  ուշ  ունենում  է հիմնականում  իր  բացասական  ազդեցությունը  և՛  առողջության  և՛  մտավոր  ունակությունների  վրա: Ու  մի  բան  էլ  եմ  նկատե`լբարձր  լսելուց  կախվածություն  ունեցող  մարդիկ սկսում  են  իրենք  էլ  բարձր տոնով  խոսալ:

 :Smile:  Jarre իսկ  տեղեկությունները  չե՞ս   ուզում  տեղադրել, հետաքրքիր  կլիներ  իկանալ:

----------

Jarre (20.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Առաջարկում եմ այստեղ գրենք այն ամենը ինչ գիտենք լսողությունը պահպանելու համար։  Սկսում եմ ես
> 
> Աշխարհում ավելի քան 120 միլիոն մարդ տառապում է լսողության խանգարումով։
> Միսուրի նահանգի «Խուլերի կենտրոնական ինստիտուտի» մասնագետների կարծիքով, «ԱՄՆ-ում լսողության խանգարում ունեցողների 75%-ը տառապում է դրանով ոչ թե տարիքի պատճառով, այլ ձայների ազդեցությունների որոնցից նրանք կարող էին խուսափել»։
> 
> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պահպանել լսողությունը և խուսափել այն իրավիճակներից, որոնք կարող են առաջացնել լսողության խանգարում.
> 
> 1) Երբ լսում ենք ինչ որ բան, ինչի բարձրությունը 85 դեցիբելից ավելի է, ապա դա արդեն նպաստում է լսողության անկմանը։  Որպեսզի պատկերացնենք, թե որքան է 85 դեցիբելը ուշադրություն դարձրեք հետևյալին.
> Մարդու շնչառության ձայնի բարձրությունը 10 դբ է
> ...


*Jarre*, բայց համաձայնիր, որ քո ասածը տեղի է ունենում ականջի վրա քո մշած ծայնամակարդակի խրոնիկական ազդեցության դեպքում: Այն վիճակը չի, որ ասենք՝ վայ, բարձր ձայն լսեցի, ականջներս վատացան:
Պարզապես պետք է ժամանակ գտնել նաև լռության համար, մարդն իրականում նրա կարիքը շատ ունի, բայց հազվադեպ է հասկանում՝ իր մշտական վազվզոցի մեջ:

----------

Jarre (20.02.2009), Լեո (20.02.2009), Ռեդ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Ապսարա ջան, համակարգչիդ Cooler-ները (հովացման  համակարգ) հաստատ լաավ փոշոտվել են: 
>  Համակարգչի աշխատելուց «օրենքով» պիտի ձայն չգա:


Ճիշտն ասած համակարգիչս ընդհամենը 1 տարեկան է, բայց աղմկոտ է ծնված օրվանից :Tongue: 





> *Jarre*, բայց համաձայնիր, որ քո ասածը տեղի է ունենում ականջի վրա քո մշած ծայնամակարդակի խրոնիկական ազդեցության դեպքում: Այն վիճակը չի, որ ասենք՝ *վայ, բարձր ձայն լսեցի, ականջներս վատացան:*
> Պարզապես պետք է ժամանակ գտնել նաև լռության համար, մարդն իրականում նրա կարիքը շատ ունի, բայց հազվադեպ է հասկանում՝ իր մշտական վազվզոցի մեջ:


Վատանում են, էն էլ ոնց, դադարել եմ գնալ տարբեր փարթիների, չնայած հրավերքները տեղատարափի նման են, միակ պատճառը փոքր տարածքում անասելի բարձր երաժշտությունն է այն էլ բասերով, որ երբ գալիս եմ տուն ականջներս զնգում է, ինձ մոտ չի ստացվում անջատվել նման տեսակ բարձր երաժշտության տակ: Ձայնային ալիքի հարվածը այնքան ուժեղ է, որ կրծքավանդակումս եմ զգում ու սիրտս վատանաումա :Angry2: 

Նույնիսկ մի քանի րոպեն կարա վնասի

----------

Jarre (20.02.2009), Ուլուանա (21.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Վատանում են, էն էլ ոնց, դադարել եմ գնալ տարբեր փարթիների, չնայած հրավերքները տեղատարափի նման են, միակ պատճառը փոքր տարածքում անասելի բարձր երաժշտությունն է այն էլ բասերով, որ երբ գալիս եմ տուն ականջներս զնգում է, ինձ մոտ չի ստացվում անջատվել նման տեսակ բարձր երաժշտության տակ: Ձայնային ալիքի հարվածը այնքան ուժեղ է, որ կրծքավանդակումս եմ զգում ու սիրտս վատանաումա
> 
> Նույնիսկ մի քանի րոպեն կարա վնասի


Դե, ես ի նկատի ունեմ կոնկրետ սահմաններում, իհարկե: Թեչե՝ ռումբի պայթյունի առաջացրած ձայնային ալիքը, օրինակ, կարող է պատռել թմբկաթաղանթը:

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre, բայց համաձայնիր, որ քո ասածը տեղի է ունենում ականջի վրա քո մշած ծայնամակարդակի խրոնիկական ազդեցության դեպքում: Այն վիճակը չի, որ ասենք՝ վայ, բարձր ձայն լսեցի, ականջներս վատացան:


Rhayader, համաձայնվում եմ :Smile:   Եվ ես հենց դա էլ նկատի եմ ունեցել։  Իրո՛ք, ձայնային նման բարձրությանը երկարատև ենթարկվելը, նոր բերում է նման խնդրի։  Բայց ինչպես դու էիր նշել՝



> Թեչե՝ ռումբի պայթյունի առաջացրած ձայնային ալիքը, օրինակ, կարող է պատռել թմբկաթաղանթը:


Rhayader, համաձայնվիր, որ չպետք է բացառել, որ ամեն անգամ բարձր ձայնային ազդեցության ենթարկվելը ինչ որ չափով (թեկուզ շատ քիչ), փչացնում է լսողությունը։  Ներքին ականջի մազակազմ բջիջները վնասվում են բարձր ձայներից և դրանք անվերակնգնելի են։

----------

Rhayader (20.02.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ձայնային ալիքի հարվածը այնքան ուժեղ է, որ կրծքավանդակումս եմ զգում ու սիրտս վատանաումա


առաջին անգամ, որ էդ զգացի, պուճուր էրեխեա էի, ասեցի վերջ` հեսա ողնաշարս կփշրվի  :Shok:

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader, համաձայնվում եմ  Եվ ես հենց դա էլ նկատի եմ ունեցել։  Իրո՛ք, ձայնային նման բարձրությանը երկարատև ենթարկվելը, նոր բերում է նման խնդրի։  Բայց ինչպես դու էիր նշել՝
> 
> Rhayader, համաձայնվիր, որ չպետք է բացառել, որ ամեն անգամ բարձր ձայնային ազդեցության ենթարկվելը ինչ որ չափով (թեկուզ շատ քիչ), փչացնում է լսողությունը։  Ներքին ականջի մազակազմ բջիջները վնասվում են բարձր ձայներից և դրանք անվերակնգնելի են։


Մարդու օրգանիզմում միայն մի տեսակի անվերականգնելի հյուսվաք կա՝ ուղեղի նյարդային հյուսվածքը, ինչքան գիտեմ:
Իրականում աղմուկի ու երաժշտության չարաշահումը շատ ավելի վտանգավոր հետևանք կարող է ունենալ՝ զգայական գերբեռնումը, որը բերում է դեպրեսսիաների, ապատիաների, սրտանութային ու նյարդային հիվանդությունների:

----------

Jarre (20.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Մարդու օրգանիզմում միայն մի տեսակի անվերականգնելի հյուսվաք կա՝ ուղեղի նյարդային հյուսվածքը, ինչքան գիտեմ:


Rhayader, ճիշտն ասած ես ինքս բժշկությունից բավական հեռու եմ, բայց այս և մի քանի այլ հարցերի վերաբերյալ ինքս ինձ համար տեղեկություններ էի հավաքել։  Ցավոք հիմա փնտրում եմ ու չեմ կարողանում գտնել, թե որտեղից եմ ժամանակին վերցրել այդ ինֆորմացիան։  Բայց նոր Ինտերնետով փնտրեցի ու գտա (բայց ես վաղուց մի ավելի լուրջ բժշկական աղբյուրից էի օգտվել)։ http://www.medinfo.ru/mednews/12633.html




> Իրականում աղմուկի ու երաժշտության չարաշահումը շատ ավելի վտանգավոր հետևանք կարող է ունենալ՝ զգայական գերբեռնումը, որը բերում է դեպրեսսիաների, ապատիաների, սրտանութային ու նյարդային հիվանդությունների:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ հետդ

----------

Rhayader (20.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Այսպես ասեմ, առաջին հերթին վնասվածքի ենթակա է թմբկաթաղանթը, հետո՝ նյարդային ուղիները, և այլն: Քո ասած զգայուն մազմզուկները բավականին լավ են պաշտպանված:
Քո ուղարկած հոդվածում մոռացել էին նշել, որ խոսքը *բնածին* խլության պատճառներից մեկի՝ ոչ այնքան տարածված պատճառի մասին է: Առավել հաճախ այն առաջանում է նյարդային ուղիների վնասվածքի կամ ներականջային հեղուկի խտացման հետևանքով:

----------

Jarre (20.02.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդու օրգանիզմում միայն մի տեսակի անվերականգնելի հյուսվաք կա՝ ուղեղի նյարդային հյուսվածքը, ինչքան գիտեմ:
> Իրականում աղմուկի ու երաժշտության չարաշահումը շատ ավելի վտանգավոր հետևանք կարող է ունենալ՝ զգայական գերբեռնումը, որը բերում է դեպրեսսիաների, ապատիաների, սրտանութային ու նյարդային հիվանդությունների:


ՍՕՖ ջան, մի քիչ սխալ գիտես, որովհետև իրականում ավելի շատ են չվերականգնվող հյուսվածքները, իսկ նյարդային հյուսվածքն իր հնարավորության սահմաններում կարող է վերականգնվել:

Ինչ վերաբերում է թեմային, ապա աղմուկ ասելով միանգամից լսողություն ենք հասկանում, մինչդեռ այն վնասակար է ամբողջ օրգանիզմի համար: Եթե տևական աղմուկն ընդունենք որպես խրոնիկական սթրեսի պատճառ, ապա պարզ կդառնա, թե ինչ էական փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում օրգանիզմում, որոնք հետագայում կարող են հիվանդությունների պատճառ դառնալ:

----------

Apsara (20.02.2009), Jarre (20.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Այսպես ասեմ, առաջին հերթին վնասվածքի ենթակա է թմբկաթաղանթը, հետո՝ նյարդային ուղիները, և այլն: Քո ասած զգայուն մազմզուկները բավականին լավ են պաշտպանված:
> Քո ուղարկած հոդվածում մոռացել էին նշել, որ խոսքը *բնածին* խլության պատճառներից մեկի՝ ոչ այնքան տարածված պատճառի մասին է: Առավել հաճախ այն առաջանում է նյարդային ուղիների վնասվածքի կամ ներականջային հեղուկի խտացման հետևանքով:


Որպեսզի ամեն ինչ պարզ լինի, լավ կլինի հակիրճ նշել, թե ինչպես ենք մենք ընկալում ձայնը.

Արտաքին ականջին հասնող ձայնային ալիքներն անցնում են լսողության անցուղով և առաջացնում թմբկաթաղանթի տատանումներ, որոնց հաճախությունը կախված է *ձայնի ուժգնությունից*։  Որքան բարձր է ձայնը, այնքան մեծ է տատանումների հաճախությունը։  Այդ տատանումները փոխանցվում են միջին ականջի լսողական ոսկրիկներին, որոնք եթե չեմ սխալվում մոտ 20 անգամ ուժեղացնում են այն, ապա հաղորդում ներքին ականջի ձվաձև պատուհանին։  Ձվաձև պատուհանի թաղանթի տատանումները փոխանցվում են խխունջը լցնող հեղուկին և տատանման մեջ են դնում *մազակազմ բջիջներին*։  Ուրեմն եթե թմբկաթաղանթի տատանումները առաջացնում են մազակազմ բջիջների տատանում, (իսկ թմբկաթաղանթի տատանումների հաճախությունը կախված է ձայնի ուժգնությունից), ապա մազակազմ բջիջները որքան էլ լավ պահպանված լինեն, միևնույն է նրանց տատանումը կախված է լսվող ձայնից։  Եթե ձայնի ուժգնությունը շատ մեծ է, ապա վնասվում են այդ բջիջները, իսկ ինչպես նշել էի վերևի մեկնաբանություններիս մեջ, դրանք չեն վերականգնվում։ 

Այս ամենից հետ, Խխունջում գտնվող ծածկող թաղանթը, հպվելով մազակազմ բջիջներին, առաջ է բերում ընկալիչների դրդում և նյարդային ազդակների առաջացում։  Վերջիններս  լսողական նյարդով հաղորդվում են լսողության կենտրոնին, ուր կատարվում է ձայնի բնույթի, հաճախության և ուժգնության զանազանում։

Եվ քանի որ թեման լսողությունը պահպանելու մասին է, բերում եմ ևս մեկ գործնական մեթոդ. Խորհուրդ է տրվում *պայթյունի, հրաձգության կամ հռավարության ժամանակ բերանը փակ չպահել*, որպեսզի լսողական փոխով օդն անցնի թմբկախոռոչ և թմբկաթաղանթի երկու կողմերում ճնշումները հավասարվեն։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.02.2009), Ուլուանա (21.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Ուրիշ հետաքրքիր մեթոդներ.
Հարկավոր է ականջները միշտ մաքուր պահել, բայց երբեք չի կարելի լսողության արտաքին անցուղին (հայերեն ասած՝ ականջի ծակը :Jpit: , մաքրել լուցկու չովով, կամ այլ իրով ու մաքրելու համար նախատեսված բամբակի ծայր ունեցող ականջմաքրիչներով։  Լավագույն ձևը բժշկին դիմելն է, որը խցանումը կբացի։  Դե հայերս չենք սիրում բժշկի դիմել, կամ մի գուցե չենք վստահում, կամ էլ այդքան գումար չկա։  Բայց նման դեպքերում արժի։

----------

Դեկադա (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ձայնի ազդեցությունից վերջին մի տարում ակտիվորեն խուսափում եմ: Տանը չեմ լսում երաժշտություն, երբեմն, ամսվա մեջ հաշված դեպքերում, նայում եմ կինո, հաղորդում կամ տեսահոլովակ: Հեռուստացույց չեմ միացնում: Նույնիսկ, այս տարի Ծաղկաձոր գնալուց հետո, քաղաքային տրանսպորտի ձայնի տակ չէի կարողանում քնել: Սկսեցի պատուհաններն ու դռները, թեկուզ շոգին, փակել: Զբոսնելիս նախընտրում եմ անաղմուկ բակերը, ոչ թե աղմկոտ ու կեղտոտ օդով մայթերը: Ռոք համերգի էլ վաղուց չեմ գնում, բացառությամբ պրոֆեսիոնալ տեխնիկայով համերգների, երբ ձայնի ազդեցությունը թույլատրելի ստանդարտներին համապատասխան են լինում: 

Չեմ հասկանում փողոցի վրա ապրելու կայֆը, ուղղակի անտանելի ա աղմուկը: Իհարկե մյուս բակերում էլ օրվա մեջ միլիոն մեքենա է մտնում, բայց մշտական դռդռոցը նյարդայնացնում է ահավոր: Ու այնուամենայնիվ, սրճարանները փողոցներում են, երաժշտությունները խոսակցի ձայնից քիչ բարձր, հարսանիքներին անտանելի աղմուկ, ու մենք դրան դիմանում ենք, ցավոք, ու հանուն ինչի՞:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.09.2012)

----------


## soultaker

Ահավոր զայրացուցիչ է ամեն տեսակի ձայնը, որ ասենք օրվա վերջում հանգիստ նստած ես, մեկ էլ բակով բարձր երաժշտությամբ մեքենա է անցնում, աստիճանահարթակով աղմկելով մարդիկ են անցնում, շուն է բարձր հաչում դրսում: Ընդհանրապես եթե ընտրելու հնարավորություն լիներ, ես ընդհանրապես բացարձակ լռության կողմնակից կլինեի, որը միայն հատուկ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կխախտվեր, ինչպես գրադարանում: Ամեն դեպքում աղմուկի հախից գալու համար երևի միջոցներից ամենալավը - եվրոպատուհաններ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նույնիսկ առանց երկարաժամկետ վնասը հաշվի առնելու ինձ համար ահավոր տհաճ է ցանկացած բարձր ձայն՝ լինի երաժշտություն, խոսակցություն, թե դրսից եկող որևէ դռռոց։ Ականջակալներով երաժշտություն լսել երբեք չեմ սիրել՝ երկու պատճառով։ Նախ ֆիզիկապես ինձ դուր չի գալիս, երբ երաժշտությունը «գոռում է» ուղիղ ականջիս մեջ, շատ տհաճ զգացողություն եմ ունենում դրանից։ Բացի դրանից, ինձ դուր չի գալիս արտաքին աշխարհից կտրված լինելու գիտակցությունը, հատկապես փողոցում հասարակական վայրերում, փողոցում քայլելիս կամ տրանսպորտում։ Էն միտքը, որ կարող է մի էնպիսի բան լինել, որը պետք է լսել, բայց ես չեմ լսի ականջակալների պատճառով, արդեն հերիք է։ Ըստ իս, դա համեմատաբար ընդունելի ու անվտանգ է տանը (բնության գրկում լինելու դեպքը չհաշված), այն էլ, ինչպես ասացի, անձամբ ինձ համար ընդունելի չէ նաև զգացողության տհաճության պատճառով։

Ռոք համերգների աղմուկն էլ է ինձ համար անտանելի։ Մի քանի հոգի արդեն նշեցին կրծավանդակում հարվածների զգացողության մասին, իմ դեպքում էլ է նույնը լինում։ Դրան պատրաստ եմ դիմանալ միմիայն շատ սիրելի կատարողների համերգներին գնալու համար, որոնք հազարից մեկ կարող են լինել։
Էդ առումով լավ է, որ ապրում եմ մի շատ հանգիստ քաղաքում, որտեղ օրվա ընթացքում թե՛ սովորական մարդկային ձայներ, թե՛ մեքենայի և նմանատիպ այլ դռռոցներ հազվադեպ են գալիս։ Մամաս մեր քաղաքի անունը դրել է Մեռյալ քաղաք  :LOL: ։ Մեկ–մեկ էդ մեռյալությունից ես էլ եմ հոգնում, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ դուր է գալիս, ու դա հատկապես գնահատում եմ ամեն անգամ աղմկոտ Մանհեթըն այցելելիս  :Wacko: ։ Անասելի հանգստանում եմ Մանհեթընից տուն գալուց հետո։

----------

Jarre (11.09.2012), soultaker (11.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.09.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Դագաղ - կատարյալ, քար լռություն բոլոր հիստերիկների համար։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Դագաղ - կատարյալ, քար լռություն բոլոր հիստերիկների համար։


ու՞  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

իսկ ես ականջակալներով եմ մարզվում: վազել ընդանրապես չեմ կարող, եթե ականջակալներով չլինեմ: հիմնականում լսում եմ ռադիո, կամ համապատասխան երաժշտություն, ըստ այդօրվա նախընտրած տեմպի: օրինակ էսօր լսում էի Շադեի հին երգերը  :Smile: : 
 լսում եմ շատ բարձր, ու միմիայն բարձր որակի ականջակալներով ու պլեյերներով:
խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: վտանգավոր է հեծանիվ քշելիս, փողոցով անցնելիս: հեծանիվով - ականջաակալը մի քիչ հանում եմ դուրս ու դրսի ձայները լավ լսեմ: իսկ խաչմերուկնեում - պաուզա եմ տալիս, եթե պլեյերը միացված է:

սիրողների համար խորհուրդ եմ տալիս-
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/produ...6ba467579ben02

գժական բան է

----------

